# Dell Wireless 5530 card & EHCI_HCD bad dma

## xbmodder

I have a Dell Wireless 5530 card (rebranded Ericsson Mobile Broadband Module F3507g). Whenever I turn any RF circuity on, I get the errors:

Feb 18 07:07:18 [kernel] [ 1078.221195] option1 ttyUSB0: GSM modem (1-port) converter now disconnected from ttyUSB0

Feb 18 07:07:18 [kernel] [ 1078.221225] option 2-6:1.0: device disconnected

Feb 18 07:07:18 [kernel] [ 1078.222305] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: dma_pool_free buffer-2048, f60ea000/360ea000 (bad dma)

Feb 18 07:07:18 [kernel] [ 1078.222590] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: dma_pool_free buffer-2048, f60ea080/360ea080 (bad dma)

Feb 18 07:07:18 [kernel] [ 1078.222831] option1 ttyUSB1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now disconnected from ttyUSB1

Feb 18 07:07:18 [kernel] [ 1078.223522] option 2-6:1.7: device disconnected

Feb 18 07:07:18 [kernel] [ 1078.223696] option1 ttyUSB2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now disconnected from ttyUSB2

Feb 18 07:07:18 [kernel] [ 1078.223717] option 2-6:1.8: device disconnected

The only one which really stands out is: Feb 18 07:07:18 [kernel] [ 1078.222305] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: dma_pool_free buffer-2048, f60ea000/360ea000 (bad dma)

Anybody have any idea what this is? From the looks of it, it might be a problem with the hardware, but there is really not much on the net about this error. Also, I'm thinking that the issue might have to do with my kernel config, as nobody else is having the issue. Any ideas?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# lspci -v

```

----------

## xbmodder

Sure, 

lspci -v:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0250

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Graphics Port (rev 07) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

   Memory behind bridge: f2000000-f6efffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000e0000000-00000000efffffff

   Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: Dell Device 0250

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [140] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82567LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0250

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 2297

   Memory at f6fe0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

   Memory at f6fdb000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   I/O ports at efe0 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [e0] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: e1000e

   Kernel modules: e1000e

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0250

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

   I/O ports at 6f60 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0250

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

   I/O ports at 6f80 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0250

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

   I/O ports at 6fa0 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0250

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

   Memory at fed1c400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0250

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

   Memory at f6fdc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=0b, subordinate=0b, sec-latency=0

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell Device 0250

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=0c, subordinate=0c, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: f1f00000-f1ffffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell Device 0250

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=0d, subordinate=0d, sec-latency=0

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell Device 0250

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=0e, subordinate=0f, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

   Memory behind bridge: f1c00000-f1efffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f0000000-00000000f01fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell Device 0250

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0250

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

   I/O ports at 6f00 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0250

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

   I/O ports at 6f20 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0250

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

   I/O ports at 6f40 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0250

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

   Memory at fed1c000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=07, sec-latency=32

   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

   Memory behind bridge: f1b00000-f1bfffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000120000000-0000000123ffffff

   Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Dell Device 0250

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M-E LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0250

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Kernel modules: iTCO_wdt

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0250

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 2298

   I/O ports at 6e70 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 6e78 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 6e80 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 6e88 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 6ea0 [size=32]

   Memory at fed1c800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/16 Enable+

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA <?>

   Capabilities: [b0] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0250

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 19

   Memory at f6fdaf00 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   I/O ports at 1100 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Quadro FX 770M (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0250

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at f5000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at f2000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32M]

   I/O ports at df00 [size=128]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at f4000000 [disabled] [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [68] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [b4] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>

   Capabilities: [600] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia

03:01.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ba)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0250

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 19

   Memory at f1b00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Bus: primary=03, secondary=04, subordinate=07, sec-latency=176

   Memory window 0: 20000000-23fff000 (prefetchable)

   Memory window 1: 24000000-27fff000

   I/O window 0: 00002000-000020ff

   I/O window 1: 00002400-000024ff

   16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

   Kernel driver in use: yenta_cardbus

03:01.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0250

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17

   Memory at f1bff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ohci1394

   Kernel modules: ohci1394

03:01.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 21) (prog-if 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Device 0250

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18

   Memory at f1bff600 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

   Kernel modules: sdhci-pci

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev ff) (prog-if ff)

   !!! Unknown header type 7f

   Kernel driver in use: ricoh-mmc

   Kernel modules: ricoh_mmc

0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5300 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 1121

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 2296

   Memory at f1ffe000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [e0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 36-21-27-ff-ff-6a-21-00

   Kernel driver in use: iwlagn

   Kernel modules: iwlagn

```

and lsusb -v:

http://xbmodder.us/tmp/usb.txt

(It's too long to post here)

----------

## xbmodder

Upgraded to 2.6.29, and still experiencing the issue. Any ideas?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# equery list iwl

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i 802

# cat .config | grep -i iwl

```

----------

## xbmodder

Do you think that the iwl stuff might be conflicting?

Yeah, I have a:

0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5300 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection

[as indicated by my Lspci]

```

lucifer ~ # equery list iwl 

[ Searching for package 'iwl' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode-5.4.0.11 (0)

```

```

lucifer ~ # grep  IWL /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLCORE=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IWLAGN=m

CONFIG_IWLAGN_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

CONFIG_IWLAGN_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWL4965=y

CONFIG_IWL5000=y

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

```

```

lucifer ~ # grep 802 /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=y

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q_GVRP=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=m

# CONFIG_LIB80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel"

CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ4802=m

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, what happen when you run this :

```

# rmmod iwlagn

# modprobe iwlagn

# ifconfig wlan0 up

# dmesg | tail

```

----------

## xbmodder

Why do you think the IWL card has anything to do with this? 

And:

```

[ 2827.099083] wlan0: deauthenticating by local choice (reason=3)

[ 2827.103073] iwlagn: index 0 not used in uCode key table.

[ 2827.103084] mac80211-phy0: failed to remove key (0, ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff) from hardware (-16)

[ 2827.115701] iwlagn 0000:0c:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[ 2827.180165] iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, 1.3.27ks

[ 2827.180174] iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

[ 2827.180323] iwlagn 0000:0c:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[ 2827.180373] iwlagn 0000:0c:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[ 2827.180696] iwlagn: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 5300AGN REV=0x24

[ 2827.204726] iwlagn: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels

[ 2827.204897] wmaster0 (iwlagn): not using net_device_ops yet

[ 2827.205568] phy1: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

[ 2827.205584] wlan0 (iwlagn): not using net_device_ops yet

[ 2827.206211] iwlagn 0000:0c:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[ 2827.206367] iwlagn 0000:0c:00.0: irq 31 for MSI/MSI-X

[ 2827.206418] iwlagn 0000:0c:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode

[ 2827.215397] iwlagn loaded firmware version 5.4.1.16

[ 2827.372618] Registered led device: iwl-phy1:radio

[ 2827.372657] Registered led device: iwl-phy1:assoc

[ 2827.372692] Registered led device: iwl-phy1:RX

[ 2827.372731] Registered led device: iwl-phy1:TX

[ 2827.378972] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

```

----------

## d2_racing

mac80211-phy0: failed to remove key (0, ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff) from hardware (-16) 

Can you post this :

```

# iwconfig

# ifconfig -a

# iwlist scan

```

----------

## xbmodder

```

lucifer ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"Sargun-WEP"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:1E:E5:3F:74:79   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:7468-6973-6E6F-7473-6563-7572-65   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=95/100  Signal level:-55 dBm  Noise level=-93 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

pan0      no wireless extensions.

lucifer ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:70:db:68:e3  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Memory:f6fe0000-f7000000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:58 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:58 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:8265 (8.0 KiB)  TX bytes:8265 (8.0 KiB)

pan0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr ee:74:70:1b:66:c2  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:6a:27:21:36  

          inet addr:10.21.1.42  Bcast:10.21.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: 2001:5a8:4:2cb0:221:6aff:fe27:2136/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: fe80::221:6aff:fe27:2136/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:305250 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:209542 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:251500324 (239.8 MiB)  TX bytes:36160810 (34.4 MiB)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-21-6A-27-21-36-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

lucifer ~ # iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:1E:E5:A3:1B:D5

                    ESSID:"Poolroom"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=45/100  Signal level:-82 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: Unknown: 0008506F6F6C726F6F6D

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1AEE1117FF000000010000000000000000000000000C0000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1601050700000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3E0100

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4307000000

                    IE: Unknown: 0706545720010B10

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C33EE1117FF000000010000000000000000000000000C0000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3401050700000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000007cfba73e8d8

                    Extra: Last beacon: 2336ms ago

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:1E:E5:3F:74:79

                    ESSID:"Sargun-WEP"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=79/100  Signal level:-55 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: Unknown: 000A53617267756E2D574550

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180200F0000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=00000597a44e290d

                    Extra: Last beacon: 200ms ago

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:1E:E5:3F:7E:63

                    ESSID:"Sargun-WEP"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=48/100  Signal level:-80 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: Unknown: 000A53617267756E2D574550

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0106

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0106

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180200F0000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=0000075fe62ab1d9

                    Extra: Last beacon: 2003ms ago

          Cell 04 - Address: 00:06:25:87:8C:03

                    ESSID:"linksys"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=38/100  Signal level:-86 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:off

                    IE: Unknown: 00076C696E6B737973

                    IE: Unknown: 010482840B16

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000000657dd60367

                    Extra: Last beacon: 2200ms ago

          Cell 05 - Address: 00:1E:C7:5D:22:61

                    ESSID:"2WIRE110"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:3

                    Frequency:2.422 GHz (Channel 3)

                    Quality=38/100  Signal level:-86 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: Unknown: 00083257495245313130

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030103

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=00000215d8e2f181

                    Extra: Last beacon: 2260ms ago

          Cell 06 - Address: 00:14:BF:3B:95:62

                    ESSID:"PepperNet"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=35/100  Signal level:-88 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: Unknown: 00095065707065724E6574

                    IE: Unknown: 010482840B16

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 0406010200000000

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=0000070915dff185

                    Extra: Last beacon: 2196ms ago

pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

```

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

----------

## xbmodder

Dude, what are you looking for?

----------

## d2_racing

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mac80211-phy0: failed to remove key (0, ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff) from hardware (-16) 
> 
> 

 

Maybe something inside your config trigger that error.

----------

## xbmodder

Yeah, but the IWL/mac80211 subsystem shouldn't hit USB, should they?

----------

